# Free - ICD-10 Webinars



## bhanu.pratap

NIIT Technologies is hosting 4 free webinars in August 2012 on ICD-10. You are welcome to join.  Here are the webinars

1. *ICD-10 Configuration *: Webinar on the issues related to conversion and configuration of benefits and contracts to ICD-10. Issues such as range-to-range conversions, rule based conversions and working with unstructured data (like word documents) will be covered.

2. *ICD-10 Testing*: Webinar on types of ICD-10 testing. Focus on crosswalk testing, rule based testing, simulations, statistical analysis and trend analysis

3. *ICD-10 Data Analysis*: Webinar on doing large volume data analysis including volume, payment and mapping analysis. 

4. *ICD-10 Dental*: Webinar on specific challenges faced by dental plans for ICD-10 and our solution for payer providing dental plans.

All 4 webinars are free, registrations can be done at http://www.niit-tech.com/ins/ICD10-Webex1

Regards,
Bhanu


----------



## jtmatti73

Thanks Bhanu!


----------



## salCCS

this is great. are CEUS also given ? 

thank you for this information


----------



## berryc

I am unable to access the webinar.  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## MichaelC

i need 8 ceu credits for Oct2010 to Oct2012. do you know where i can get 8 free CEUs for this time period. Thank you again for any help you can give me.

Michael CPC-A
(reason i have an A is i have not yet been able to find a coding job in my area)


----------



## Tabbiie@msn.com

*Free CEU's*

Hi  Have you tried going to the AAPC Website? Log in and go to resources on above blue tab.. Click on Coding Edge Magazine, You will see Test yourself. Click on Test Yourself and take the test. They give you 1 free CEU per test. It also gives you 3 tries before you are locked out for 24 hours. You can take it as many times as it takes to pass the quizes.. I receive the magazine which each month you can take a test for free and Receive 1 CEU at a time.  Hope this helps 

Thanks,
Cindy  CPC


----------

